# Help me out with this, 21Q.



## Timetokill (Jun 5, 2015)

Hi ! , so, i know that i have fi-te, my fi is extremely strong and developped (i don't think i'm a fi-dom) but i don't know about se-ni or ne-si . I think i have more se than ne but i'm unsure. I relate a lot to xntj, but also to exfp ! Please, help me I never commit to a type, because i'm always hesitant and unsure about it and it looks like i change based on my moods (i know it's not possible, but i get that feeling a lot.). Some people would say i have fe, but no i don't and i'm sure of it On the sociotype test, i usually get xnxp or xnfj.

*Personal concepts*

*1. What is beauty? What is love?*

Beauty is when you want to look at something and memorize every detail of it so you have a good memory.
Love is when you want to protect someone, when you care about them, when you get excited every time you see them. 

*2. What are your most important values?*

I don't have many values, i don't accord them much importance. I'd say, knowledge, loyalty and honesty.

*3. Do you have any sort of spiritual/religious beliefs, and why do you hold (or don't) those beliefs in the first place?*

I don't give much importance to this, i guess i just believe in god. Even if i can be quite doubtful about it's existance sometimes.

*4. Opinion on war and militaries? What is power to you?*

War is horrible, but sadly unstoppable. 
I respect militaries.
Power is when you succeed in being a leader.

*Interests*

*5. What have you had long conversations about? What are your interests? Why?*

I don't remember. 
I love psychological things because i find them useful to teach me how to interact with people. Art, because i love creating and watching beautiful things. Internet, because it keeps me entertrained. Nature, because i like it when i'm alone in a natural enviroment and i feel my senses controlling me and feeling like i am connected to my surroundings.

*6. Interested in health/medicine as a conversation topic? Are you focused on your body?* 

I love talking about it. 
Honestly, yes. I love eating healthy (but i rarely do sports, i get bored easily).

*7. What do you think of daily chores?*

I like routine, knowing already how things are going to be. To be honest, i would like some action at times, experiencing something new. 

*8. Books or films you liked? Recently read/watched or otherwise. Examples welcome.*

I don't watch many movies or read many books. I usually am focused on my interests since they take 99% of my time. 
I like romance or sci-fi, also parodies like scary movie. I hate horror.

*9. What has made you cry? What has made you smile? Why?*

Erm, I usually cry when i feel like i'm loosing control over something or when i feel like, even if i researched about something, i still cant understand it. Sometimes, i get emotional reactions i cant control. I usually am called insensitive and when my feelings show up, i can hardly control them. I seek personal relationships where i can talk about something i love or my past, but i hardly ever try to make an effort to make such a contact because of my shyness (which reminds me of mobilizing/Suggestive fi, this feeling is so strong that it made me doubt being an xntj). 

I love jokes, i am witty and sarcastic which can make people laugh. I feel satisfied when i succeed in making someone laugh.

*10. Where do you feel: at one with the environment/a sense of belonging?*

When i'm in my "special place". (My garden).


*Evaluation & Behaviour*

*11. What have people seen as your weaknesses? What do you dislike about yourself?*

People say i'm too quiet, shy and need to oppen up. I honestly don't think that being reserved is a weekness . They also say that there are times where i am really grumpy, bitchy and insensitive . Sometimes i'm aware that i'm being like that but i can't control that.
I don't dislike myself. I think that i never get to finish something i start (not something i concider important, but something i started just for fun) but it doesn't bother me, i don't think of it as a weekness. I also am socially awkward, kind of. I'm learning to oppen up.

*12. What have people seen as your strengths? What do you like about yourself?*

They say that i am serious, honest, artistic, mature, calm, kind, friendly, imaginative, realistic. (I asked my parents, i never ask what my acquaintances or friends think of me.)
I think that i am : secretly romantic, artistic, imaginative, kind, blunt ( i speak before i think, and sometimes when i think about saying something i end up accidently saying something else). Sarcastic, intelligent.

*13. In what areas of your life would you like help?*

When i loose control of my emotions and become negative. 

*14. Ever feel stuck in a rut? If yes, describe the causes and your reaction to it.*

When i try to type myself .


People & Interactions

*15. What qualities do you most like and dislike in other people? What types do you get along with?*

I like everyone as long as they're not : constantly lying (i can detect bullshit), social climbers, friends for benefits.

*16. How do you feel about romance/sex? What qualities do you want in a partner?*

I love romance.
Mature, calm, intelligent or kind.

*17. If you were to raise a child, what would be your main concerns, what measures would you take, and why?*

I love childs ! I would make their life agreeable and peaceful. I would raise them to be independent, kind, helpful, realistic (but kind of imaginative too), polite and hard working . I would raise them with words and not actions (i would never physically hurt a child) but be extremely serious when needed. Because that's what i think is the good way to raise a child.


*18. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward and outward reaction?*

It depends, if it's something related to something i am knowledgeable about then i would correct them and inwardly feel indifferent, i just wanted to correct them . But if it's something i'm unsure of, i wont do anything, feeling inwardly confused. If it's something i know but i don't find important, then i don't do anything and have a "not everyone have to think like me" behavior.

*19. Describe your relationship to society. How do you see people as a whole? What do you consider a prevalent social problem? Name one.*

I am awkward when interacting with strangers, because i never know what to talk about so i initiate small talk and try to get to know them, their interests and talk about our hobbies. I oppen up quickly once i know that this someone is trustful. I love people and getting to know them, as long as they're mature and kind.

I think people rely too much on stereotypes and force others to behave in a way that is unnatural of them. Also, hypocrites.

*20. How do you choose your friends and how do you behave around them?*

I guess, if i know i can trust them and that they are reliable and loyal then i concider them my friends , thought i'm much more into people that likes most of the things i love. 
I am really talkative, silly, make puns (stupid ones or funny ones), am really here for them, i take my friendships seriously.

I personaly try not to get too attached to someone because i have something i call the 'loose my friends cycle', my friendships never ever lasted. So i try not to give importance to people and only form acquaintances. I only have one true friend, if you want to know .

*21. How do you behave around strangers?*

I am quiet, but talk when i have to. Ask them questions and try to get them to oppen up, i try to be nice and not insensitive. That is, if i like them. But if i don't then i am quiet, distant, kind of cold. By liking them or not, i mean that i have a weird instinct that tells me wether or not i should frequent someone just by looking at their face (yeah yeah i know, i shouldn't judge a book by it's cover, but that's how it is. My instinct is usually right though, i also have that instinct before something dangerous or embarrassing happens).


I am starting to think, maybe exfp is more likely than xntj ? Thanks a lot if you answer ! .


----------

